# Piracy VS Open Source VS Licensed Ones!



## yomanabhi (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey U know I love piracy and pirated software, Games, Movies. 

If u are a open source user or licensed user, then don't start abusing me. 

Some people still using pirated things but still not accept what they are using. But I'm accepting it. There is nothing wrong in using pirated soft, games, movies etc. There is hardly any chance when u caught viruses eating your PC. I never spent my money on Softwares in my life, neither for licensed ones nor pirated ones. WHY? answer is simple when these are free available stuff with keygen and crack, why go & spend ur precious money on them. AND other thing these don't deserve high price tags.
See price of Autodesk Maya it is Rs2,00,000 Its a joke? who will go wild to buy this?
Price of Adobe photoshop is Rs 35,000. Person can buy a laptop or PC or ipad in this price tag.
Some of us can't afford it. I'm not saying that I'm can't afford! Yes. I can but rather than spending my money on these softs, I spend my precious money on hardware stuff.
I Have 3 PCs, one 43'inch LCD TV/Monitor, Blackberry Curve 8520, One Seagate 320Gb external Hard-disk and a PSP (coming soon to my hands)
Most of friends are jealous from me, they want to hire thieves to clean up my house(LOL) 

Open Source OS create a head ache as they can't run many of apps. Many isn't compatible with linux operating systems, u have to search linux's apps. One major fault is this They can't run games, means u can't play games like Counter Strike or Crysis Warhead.
Why use Linux os? when u are getting free pirated windows on net.

On licensed soft we get support from company. But who cares? why need it? As most of us are advance pc user, we can tackle any problem easily ourselves.

Same goes with movies. Why spend money on DVDs? You won't watch again and again. Simply download from net and delete it after watching!. 

If you are pirated soft user, then plz install Comodo firewall as many of cracks and keygen try to open ports in firewall.

Note:- Don't take me in wrong sense and start abusing me!. I u like something it doesn't mean every one will like it.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am not sure what is your point here. But all of us here support Open Source.

Those who get chance to support a software by purchasing it, they do it really. I have purchased various softwares costing around 5K which were needed.

I agree that I do not have that kind of money to pay to PS or Maya, but then I have always used Gimp, it is an excellent software.

For my official work I have licensed softwares, which my employers have paid for.

On movies, front, I do download movies for one time watching, but then I have a collection of around 250 purchased DVDs of those movies which I like very much.

Songs, yeah I never purchased any 



yomanabhi said:


> Most of friends are jealous from me, they want to hire thieves to clean up my house(LOL)



trying to be funny haan...!


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 23, 2011)

What's the point of this thread exactly?
is the OP trying to get help for something?
or trying to start an x vs y wars? (piracy vs open source)
or is he advising us on something?

I dunno
IMO pointless thread

@op
discussing about piracy is a strict no no in this forum


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> What's the point of this thread exactly?



Exactly my thought.

Since the forum is up again and running fine like it was before, now we expect such pointless thread all over the forum.

I am outta this....


----------



## yomanabhi (Feb 23, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Exactly my thought.
> 
> Since the forum is up again and running fine like it was before, now we expect such pointless thread all over the forum.
> 
> I am outta this....





funkysourav said:


> What's the point of this thread exactly?
> is the OP trying to get help for something?
> or trying to start an x vs y wars? (piracy vs open source)
> or is he advising us on something?
> ...





gagan007 said:


> I am not sure what is your point here. But all of us here support Open Source.
> 
> Those who get chance to support a software by purchasing it, they do it really. I have purchased various softwares costing around 5K which were needed.
> 
> ...



I saying that using pirated stuff is not also wrong thing. u can invest money on hardware stuff.
u all are reacting like film censor board as they don't want show film makers true reality of India, youngster etc.
If u enter any gov bank like pnb u will that all pc are working on pirated window, when windows corrupt they call local _computer wala _ he reinstall window. Most of us download free song from net from songs.pk isn't this piracy? Piracy is part of life in India we can't ignore this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> Hey U know I love piracy


then marry it.



yomanabhi said:


> Some people still using pirated things but still not accept what they are using.
> But I'm accepting it.


so what.....what u achieved after telling us dat....



yomanabhi said:


> There is nothing wrong in using pirated soft, games, movies etc.


my further comments will make u wrong



yomanabhi said:


> There is hardly any chance when u caught viruses eating your PC. I never spent my money on Softwares in my life, neither for licensed ones nor pirated ones. WHY? answer is simple when these are free available stuff with keygen and crack, why go & spend ur precious money on them. AND other thing these don't deserve high price tags.
> See price of Autodesk Maya it is Rs2,00,000 Its a joke? who will go wild to buy this?
> Price of Adobe photoshop is Rs 35,000.



Have u seen the lab in which the developers work very very hard to make 
"MAYA".
how will u feel if somebody use your hardworked APP/Game for free or pirated.
do u feel relaxed or happy day xyz users stole ur app which had lots of 
efforts in it.

Dude....2lacs is worth their hardwork.





yomanabhi said:


> Person can buy a laptop or PC or ipad in this price tag.
> Some of us can't afford it. I'm not saying that I'm can't afford! Yes. I can but rather than spending my money on these softs, I spend my precious money on hardware stuff.
> I Have 3 PCs, one 43'inch LCD TV/Monitor, Blackberry Curve 8520, One Seagate 320Gb external Hard-disk and a PSP (coming soon to my hands)
> Most of friends are jealous from me, they want to hire thieves to clean up my house(LOL)



if u support piracy open-heartedly then y to spend so much money on hardwares....steal them naa...then u will save lots of money for other usage.



yomanabhi said:


> Same goes with movies. Why spend money on DVDs? You won't watch again and again. Simply download from net and delete it after watching!.


I have seen users preserving 1~2TB of movies in their HDD....go ask them to delete(shift+delete) all those 1time watchy movies 



yomanabhi said:


> Note:- Don't take me in wrong sense and start abusing me!. I u like something it doesn't mean every one will like it.


No I m not abusing u..just made a contradictory statement..no offense pls.

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




yomanabhi said:


> I saying that using pirated stuff is not also wrong thing. u can invest money on hardware stuff.
> u all are reacting like film censor board as they don't want show film makers *true reality of India*


u mean to say India is famous for piracy...



yomanabhi said:


> If u enter any gov bank like pnb u will that all pc are working on pirated window, when windows corrupt they call local _computer wala _ he reinstall window. Most of us download free song from net from songs.pk isn't this piracy? Piracy is part of life in India we can't ignore this.



dat is their problem if they work on pirated or licensed.y do u care....do u wanna copy them or u got inspired frm piracy.

Piracy is not an essential part of india.just like your eyes r to ur body.
Piracy is problem in India


----------



## yomanabhi (Feb 23, 2011)

@KaranTh85
first make person angry by saying stupid words and at last say"No I m not abusing u..just made a contradictory statement..no offense pls."
U go and marry free stuff and open source.
Softs can be duplicated but hardware can't. From where got idea of stealing them in ur evil mind huh?
I'm not like who go and delete person's stuff and goes freaky stupid.


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> Hey U know I love piracy and pirated software, Games, Movies.


Hey U know if u r pirating a game/software by an independent developer, then it is very very very WRONG and U should go to jail.


----------



## yomanabhi (Feb 23, 2011)

ico said:


> Hey U know if u r pirating a game/software by an independent developer, then it is very very very WRONG and U should go to jail.



have u ever heard news a person caught up using pirated softs? in bank like pnb all pc are working pirated windows.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> @KaranTh85
> first make person angry by saying stupid words and at last say"No I m not abusing u..just made a contradictory statement..no offense pls."
> U go and marry free stuff and open source.
> Softs can be duplicated but hardware can't. From where got idea of stealing them in ur evil mind huh?
> I'm not like who go and delete person's stuff and goes freaky stupid.




y u got angry u havent wasted ur money on those crappy apps.....
sorry dude I wont marry neither of these I'll marry a girl....

who said to delete the other users data...just ask them "May I ask u to delete your collection"

I dnt have an Evil Mind.But I have seen Evil Minds.....
U r wrong hardware can be duplicated...liked those chinese clones of Nokia & iphones....

Dnt be angry u haven't lost anything...neither those who paid for precious apps etc


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> Open Source OS create a head ache as they can't run many of apps.


Look out for "native" applications. Can Windows run Linux software?



yomanabhi said:


> Many isn't compatible with linux operating systems, u have to search linux's apps.


Can you run Xbox 360 games on PS3?



yomanabhi said:


> One major fault is this They can't run games, means u can't play games like Counter Strike or Crysis Warhead.


Linux can run games but developers don't develop game for it. Keep Windows for gaming and Linux for other things. If you can *buy* Windows then enjoy using it.



yomanabhi said:


> Why use Linux os? when u are getting free pirated windows on net.


And contribute to an unfair monopoly.

You are quite dumb. Honestly.


----------



## yomanabhi (Feb 23, 2011)

@moderator plz delete this thread


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2011)

Request rejected.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 23, 2011)

i hope Sony and Microsoft are reading this and comes after this guy's a**
@op
i have seen quite a few dumb people in real life
none quite like you
you sir are unique

and i am not going to explain you why


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> have u ever heard news a person caught up using pirated softs? in bank like pnb all pc are working pirated windows.



That is the only reason we are pirating softwares. Isn't it?

First of all, tell me, what you are trying to say from this thread?

If you like piracy, then be it and be happy in that way. Of course we'll also pirate s/w's but we never enforce anyone to do so, which you do from posting it here.

So please stop acting like a kid and don't post these kinda stuffs. Discussion must be knowledgeable and not meaningless one.


----------



## yomanabhi (Feb 23, 2011)

I going out of this thread.
post whatever u want in this thread. OK
I'm unsubscribing from this thread
I made mistake by making this thread


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2011)

My only advice to you will be, please think more logically.

*Thread locked.*


----------

